# Delivery area



## JBeanz09 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi all,

Today was my first day delivering and it went pretty well, however I do have one concern. I'm in the San Diego area and I live in the northern part of the county. When I signed up, I chose the closest warehouse to where I live, which is 25 miles south. I drive 50+ miles one way to my fulltime job Mon-Fri so I figured driving 25 miles to the warehouse and delivering packages *in that area* for a few hours at $20 per would be a pretty good deal.. however when I got my route, it was a city all the way down south (basically Mexico). So now after driving 25 miles to the warehouse, I have to drive another 30 miles south (away from home) just to get to the delivery area. At the end of the day I racked up about 130 miles for $64.

Is this how it always is? Is there any way I can choose what area I want to deliver to? What's even the point of selecting a warehouse closer to me if I'm going to have to go past the furthest warehouses anyway?


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yup, just the way it is. Welcome to being Amazon's *****, pays well enough I spose.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

I sure wouldn't drive that far to a warehouse. Because they will give you delivery routes that take you much farther than that. That's why I only do blocks from one warehouse because its only 10 miles from me, though I get offers every day from at least five in the LA area. The next nearest warehouse is almost 30 miles away. Not worth the headache. If its more than 20 miles away I think you will be losing money. 

And no, you cannot choose your delivery area only the warehouse.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

You get what you get, sometimes you get a choice but that's rare and you have to be a little slick in doing it. Also knowing the coverage area of the WH is helpful. The workers usually have no clue where a rack is going, much less where we came from.


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

JBeanz09 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today was my first day delivering and it went pretty well, however I do have one concern. I'm in the San Diego area and I live in the northern part of the county. When I signed up, I chose the closest warehouse to where I live, which is 25 miles south. I drive 50+ miles one way to my fulltime job Mon-Fri so I figured driving 25 miles to the warehouse and delivering packages *in that area* for a few hours at $20 per would be a pretty good deal.. however when I got my route, it was a city all the way down south (basically Mexico). So now after driving 25 miles to the warehouse, I have to drive another 30 miles south (away from home) just to get to the delivery area. At the end of the day I racked up about 130 miles for $64.
> 
> Is this how it always is? Is there any way I can choose what area I want to deliver to? What's even the point of selecting a warehouse closer to me if I'm going to have to go past the furthest warehouses anyway?


Not sure if you are doing logistics or PN but if it is PN then yes, it is almost always like that. Downtown and Point Loma/Beach areas are not nearly as frequent as Bonita, 905, Poway, Santee and Rancho. I'm not sure how far up in north county you are, but if you are delivering out of PL you should try and switch to logistics in Carlsbad. I believe they have another logi warehouse in the Poway area as well. Logistics is apparently more packages in a more dense area. That might be more of what you are looking for.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Not to worry, San Diego will have 3 new stations next year.


----------

